# Why do Boxers Attract Stupid Owners? (RANT)



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I was at the park playing fetch with Ozzy when a woman walked by with her boxer.

Ozzy started making an advance toward him, but I immediately called him off. The moment I commanded him, he returned to me. 
The boxer started going nuts and slipped out of his collar, but the woman managed to keep him in place.

Normally, I would apologize for the inconvenience, but before I had the chance, she started screaming, "WHY ISN'T YOUR expletive DOG ON A LEASH?!"
Um. Because he listens... maybe? 

I don't know how many of you know, but I have bipolar depression, and I'm not currently on medication for it. (I was actually on the phone making an appointment to get back on my meds).
That's relevant, because I can't always control my anger, and this was one of those times. When she started yelling, it instantly threw me into a rage.

I told her to She said something about what I would do if another dog ripped into Ozzy, because he 'obviously doesn't listen.'
Even though MY dog was under my complete control and her dog was going nuts trying to get at Ozzy.
I told her that if her dog DID rip into Ozzy if he wasn't under my control, I fully understand it would have been 100% MY fault.

To add insult to injury, I asked her how many champion sport titles and Petsmart job offers her dog had received. I made Ozzy start weaving through my legs after she got her dog restrained.

I don't need you guys to tell me I could have handled it better. I don't need you guys to tell me that the incident was essentially my fault. I know that. But I went into a rage, which literally blinds me with anger and clouds my judgement.

I have only EVER had issues with boxers and their owners. Around here, they seem to attract the most idiotic dog owners.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I know several people that own boxers and they handle them fine. Just keep your dog on a leash in areas where there are leash laws and you will be okay. The owner would have been more of an idiot if they didn't control their dog, which they did.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Totally truthful.. I would of been pissed if I was the lady walking my dog and your dog came at me while my dog was leashed. If you called the dog back to you or not. 

I have no problem with off leash dogs, but do not want it advancing on my dog. 

If I see another dog coming, I call my dog, leash them and wait for the other dog to pass.

Not the comment you wanted to hear I am sure.. 

I also get "enraged" when in situations that involve my dogs (I know your situation is different) so I probably would of yelled at you, just as that lady did.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

She may have yelled at you first because it was probably stressful. If you've got a large, dog aggressive dog *any* dog that make *any* movement toward you or your dog can turn into a huge problem and as we know from this very forum it's rare for a dog to be instantly called off. She probably freaked out inside when she saw Ozzy coming and even after he turned back was really tense and just snapped. I personally can't stand Boxers but I know several Boxer owners who I really like (and wish they had GSDs!)


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Ozzy was over 50 feet away from her dog. He looked at the other dog,, dropped his ball, and before he could take two steps toward them, I called him off.
I know that's not any sort of justification, but I could probably better understand her freaking out if he was closer, or if I hadn't called him off until he got a lot closer.

I know I'm in the wrong here - I don't need to be told that. She had her dog on a leash, I didn't.

This was at the private park/field in our neighborhood right across the street from our house.

I know several people who own, or have owned, boxers who handled them well. It just seems like I have a knack for finding the crappy ones.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Good job to Ozzy (and your training skills) for his recall!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Just sayin'. It came to mind because I'm in class with a GSD that will go nuts if he's within 100 feet of a dog he doesn't know (he lives with other dogs and is OK with them). I've never seen such dog aggression before (he would definitely charge and attack the other dog even from that distance). His owner is into a lot of dog sports and does the best she can with him.

She could also be worried because her dog could easily kill your dog even if her dog was on a leash. My husband was jogging Nikon one night when a tiny dog (maybe 10lbs) charged out of nowhere and jumped on Nikon's face. Nikon was on a 4' leash on the sidewalk. Obviously it was not his fault but it's still not cool to have your dog seriously injure or kill someone else's pet. Nothing happened to this dog, husband said Nikon didn't bite back but sort of tossed the dog off and head-rammed it into the ground and then jumped out of the way but my husband told the owner he might need a vet. If Nikon had dog aggression or felt like he wanted to fight back that dog would have been toast.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Honey, I didn't know you had bipolar depression. That's rough. I'm not going to say anything you already know. It sounds like you had a really bad day. I'm sorry. Get your medication. Feel better and I hope tomorrow is a really good day.

Hugs!


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I think the lady overreacted. If I was the lady, I wouldn't have acted the way she did. If someone's dog is off leash but isn't approaching or harassing my dog, it makes no difference to me, and I bet her dog would have reacted even if Ozzy was on a leash. Her dog probably reacted, she noticed that your dog was off leash, and she found that reason enough to take out her frustration over her reactive dog on you instead of blaming herself for not working with her dog more. 

How often do you come across a dog with good recall? Pretty much never, she should have used this as a training opportunity instead of an opportunity to blame everyone but herself for her reactive dog.


----------



## Rua (Jan 2, 2012)

I understand your dislike of boxers. Nearly every bad encounter Juno has had with another dog has involved a Boxer. A few months back, she got attacked by a pack of 3 (Yes, THREE!!) boxer/pit bull mixes while she was muzzled and on a lead and they were roaming free. Then, when her and I were having a leisurely cycle down our lane, the neighbours aggressive boxer jumped it's fence and knocked me off my bike to get to her. We all nearly got hit by the car that was behind us that day. 

I don't generally discriminate against breeds. But I have very very little patience and tolerance for Boxers since the above instances happened. Consequently, Juno tends to not like any Boxers now either and becomes quite reactive towards them if I don't call her off. I'm sure there are some nice ones there. But if there are, we haven't met many of them.

What annoys me most about them is that out here, Boxers are NOT on the restricted breeds list, and GSDs are. Which means if the Dog Warden sees me there without my dogs muzzled or on a lead, I get a €2000 fine!!!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

This place is a good one to vent. If I were her I think I would have been more worried about you than about your dog. 
It's good that you know yourself really well. And yes, I hardly meet people whose dogs have a recall and not just Boxers.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

The lady didn't need to scream like that, even so. If I started screaming, it would only agitate my OWN dogs and make a bad scenario even more likely 

In situations like this, it helps me to remember that I have NO idea what the irate stranger went through earlier that day or that week or that month, even. Heck, maybe she's bipolar, too, and has been off her medication and is feeling a little manic. We just never know, and so we can't take it to heart!

Sorry you had to go through it, anyway. Good job on the recall!


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Although I don't know many dogs with great recall...it does kind of suck that the reaction to any dog off leash is such anger and yelling. I go to a county park a lot with my dog over the summer, there's a stream there, and its right along Lake Michigan so my dog can get a chance to swim. The beach there is a bit rocky...so not really for human use (although they can) and so there are quite a few people that know about the spot and take their dogs there. We all respect each other, most dogs are under control, and if they aren't they're leashed. I think no one wants to ruin the fun for everyone by having their dog do something stupid.

I've only run into one person there that had an issue with it. Just a cranky old hag...my dog didn't even look at her or her kids but she decided to freak out at me over it. Stared me down and everything (which I found funny as I'm a 24 year old guy with a German Shepherd and she was a 40+ year old woman, so clearly any kind of violent reaction wasn't in her favor).

That being said...I've had little dogs run up to my boy, who isn't afraid to protect himself or me and doesn't really take to any kind of aggression or dominance from other dogs lightly. So I'd be a little angry if a little dog ran up to my dog...but if it was 50 feet away I wouldn't have batted an eyelash towards you.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

martemchik said:


> A
> I've only run into one person there that had an issue with it. Just a cranky old hag...my dog didn't even look at her or her kids but she decided to freak out at me over it. Stared me down and everything (which I found funny as I'm a 24 year old guy with a German Shepherd and she was a 40+ year old woman, so clearly any kind of violent reaction wasn't in her favor).


Don't bet on it. :wild:


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Don't bet on it. :wild:


Bring It!

:help:


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Don't bet on it. :wild:


:rofl: That's exactly what I was thinking! If I get really mad, it's on!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Liesje said:


> Just sayin'. It came to mind because I'm in class with a GSD that will go nuts if he's within 100 feet of a dog he doesn't know (he lives with other dogs and is OK with them). I've never seen such dog aggression before (he would definitely charge and attack the other dog even from that distance). His owner is into a lot of dog sports and does the best she can with him.
> 
> She could also be worried because her dog could easily kill your dog even if her dog was on a leash. My husband was jogging Nikon one night when a tiny dog (maybe 10lbs) charged out of nowhere and jumped on Nikon's face. Nikon was on a 4' leash on the sidewalk. Obviously it was not his fault but it's still not cool to have your dog seriously injure or kill someone else's pet. Nothing happened to this dog, husband said Nikon didn't bite back but sort of tossed the dog off and head-rammed it into the ground and then jumped out of the way but my husband told the owner he might need a vet. If Nikon had dog aggression or felt like he wanted to fight back that dog would have been toast.


Yeah - you never know what the dogs' desensitization distance is - it could be that was it. It is very difficult to have a dog that is reactive and will engage as there seems to be no area (like - anywhere - seriously we are in a busy parking lot!) that someone doesn't think is off leash. 

I think it's amazing both dogs were contained/brought back. 

It sounds like 2 people with similar uhhhh reactivity  met up. Having been horrified by my own dog once and having been horrified by other peoples' dogs other times, I know it is very hard to ratchet down after that adrenaline hits. 

And I have to agree, people and dogs can be similar and there do seem to be types of people and types of dogs that go together. I mean, I like Chows sooooo....  But every time I am at the vet and a dog has eaten something bizarre, gotten kicked by a cow, got into a big fight, there is a goober holding the leash of a certain type of dog just going :shrug: like they have no idea how any of this stuff ever happens!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

martemchik said:


> Bring It!
> 
> :help:


  Never bet against a crazy dog lady.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

She probably went home and got on a boxer forum and ranted about the woman with the little yapper that advanced toward her dog in the park and that it was not leashed. Knowing that her dog was reactive to other dogs that approach it and she was scared that her boxer was going to tear the little one to pieces. 

I would be hyped up if I had been in her shoes, glad that all came out unscathed.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Never bet against a crazy dog lady.


Or a crazy dog lady over 40...(cranky old hag)...:wild:


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I understand being upset if an off-leash dog advances on you since my dogs can sometimes be reactive, however, you were quite a distance away so it sounds like she overreacted. It's possible she had to separate a fight in the past because of a similar situation so now she's sensitive about the whole situation.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Ok, here's my $.02.

Mauser is very dog reactive (my fault). If I was out walking him in an area where I did not expect off-leash dogs and I saw one about 50 feet away, I would stop and make sure I had Mauser under control (and try to get his attention focused on me).

If I saw the dog make a move towards us I would start walking backwards with Mauser - still trying to keep his attention on me.

If I then saw the owner call the dog back to them - after it only made a few steps in our direction - and put the dog on leash I would yell ...

"THANKS!!"

Screaming at people does no good. I prefer to work with positive re-enforcement whenever possible - be it dog or cat or human.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

JackandMattie said:


> The lady didn't need to scream like that, even so. If I started screaming, it would only agitate my OWN dogs and make a bad scenario even more likely
> 
> In situations like this, it helps me to remember that I have NO idea what the irate stranger went through earlier that day or that week or that month, even. Heck, maybe she's bipolar, too, and has been off her medication and is feeling a little manic. We just never know, and so we can't take it to heart!
> 
> Sorry you had to go through it, anyway. Good job on the recall!


Agree with the above. 

I wonder though, how much our micro-managing our dogs, plays into the reactivity? When I was young(way back when) dogs were loose, they weren't aggressive with each other and everyone got along. Seldom were they spayed or neutered as they are now. And seldom were there oops litters.
NOW all dogs are on leash, not allowed to sniff, not allowed to say hi, not allowed to pee-mail. And they all fear each other so become reactive.
I'm not saying there should be a free for all, but I do wonder when things changed so that dogs can no longer be social with each other....they all have to show noise and teeth first. Even dog parks are risky.
I love having a neutral dog, he is a joy and I don't have to worry, he also tends to set a tone for a dog that may be reactive....his calmness is felt by others so they don't feel the need to get all hackly and snarly.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Were you in an area with strict leash laws? If so, I can see some degree of annoyance by the Boxer owner, but cursing is not called for. She over reacted. She could have reversed the situation and said, "thank you for controlling / calling your dog".

You escalated it. Even if you were right and she was wrong, the best thing to do is keep you GSD safe and walk away, humble yourself. I know it's easier said than done, it takes lots of practice, maybe years.

About Boxers, I usually hate to make generalizations, but we've had no luck being around this breed either. We try to leave the area when we see one. My neighbor used to own one, and she is one of the biggest idiots I've ever met. I hope you feel better now that you've ranted.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It sounds like a bad day. Chalk it up to that. Don't get all mad at the other person. Chances are she was freaking out because her dog slipped its collar and she was afraid for its safety, and your dog's safety. Maybe she has already had to pay vet bills to someone when her dog got to their dog. Who knows? It really doesn't matter. When we are in the thick of a frightening situation, we do not always lash out in the right direction. 

You have stated your case expecting people to make allowances for a condition you have. She may have one too. 

Here's another one for you to think about. If someone says, GET YOUR DOG ON A LEASH YOU BLANKETY BLANK! we find that a whole lot easier to take then them saying, GET THAT MONSTER UNDER CONTROL! See the first statement is an attack on you, and if you are like me and many others, we can handle that fine. But the second is an attack on your dog. The dog is a monster, the dog is not under control. We will flare up much faster if our loved ones and even our pets are criticized. 

Learn to chuckle and walk away. It will save you an ulcer.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

If I was on my meds, I imagine I would have been much more calm and civil.
Bipolar II isn't just mood swings. It can pretty much dictate, control and destroy your life when not medicated. (Which is why I was making an appointment to get back on meds).

I'm not trying to make excuses, but it is a serious mental illness that shouldn't be taken lightly. When I go into a rage (like I did during this incident) my entire body goes completely numb and all judgement goes out the window. Anger dictates my words and actions, rather than sense. Unfortunately, it's not as simple as, "Just stay calm."

I'm wondering if she tensed up as soon as she saw Ozzy, which could have agitated the dog further. 

And someone who said that her dog could have been in danger - Ozzy weighs less than 15 lbs. I think the most damage Ozzy could have possibly done is if the boxer hurt himself on Ozzy's spiked collar. (But I know this is a GSD forum with most people actually owning GSDs, so that would usually be a safe assumption).

I did keep Ozzy next to me, ready to pick him up if her dog managed to get away from her.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

A dog that is uncontrolled is always in danger when off-lead. The dog was in danger of getting hit by a car, running away, biting your dog and getting a second incident, which could be fatal in places. We just don't know. 

If you know that your meds will prevent certain behaviors, then you need to be on top of that. It is not for us I am saying that, but for you. If you get yourself enraged and do some thing that gets you in trouble with the law, it will be that much harder for you. It doesn't always take much. I had a friend, a nice charitable Christian, church going lady. And she had some problems and an x-husband who had a girl friend. This woman was constantly verbally attacking her and pounding on her self-esteem. One day she hit the breaking point and slapped the woman. She was charged with assault and put on probatiion and the whole nine yards. 

If taking those meds religiously can prevent you from having a scene like this one, than just do it. Do it no matter what. Do it for Ozzie, he needs you. If you can control a situation like the one you had before it goes out of bounds, then you can control it before it gets to the level it got to.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

selzer said:


> If you know that your meds will prevent certain behaviors, then you need to be on top of that. It is not for us I am saying that, but for you. If you get yourself enraged and do some thing that gets you in trouble with the law, it will be that much harder for you.


For a while, I didn't notice a difference when I was on or off of them. I asked others around me, and they told me they DEFINITELY noticed a difference, but they were afraid to say anything.  It seems to be getting worse lately (to where even I've been noticing), so I'm going in tomorrow.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It is hard when you really cannot detect the difference between not taking a drug and taking it. Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Konotashi said:


> I have only EVER had issues with boxers and their owners. Around here, they seem to attract the most idiotic dog owners.


I have two boxers and find your statement more than offensive.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I've had Boxers before and certainly don't think I'm stupid.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm obviously not referring to every single boxer owner.

I've seen a lot of comments here about how people hate toy breeds and/or their owners. I never took them personally, except for the one user who did attack me specifically over it.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Sorry about your bad day. Me and Berlin don't have much luck with Boxers either.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

If you were in an area with a leash law, you were wrong to have your dog off leash. I don't care how well behaved your dog is, I take my dogs to leash parks because of my dog's issues--not yours. There are off leash areas for playing fetch. When you have your dog off leash in a restricted area, you are taking away my right to have a safe area for a reactive dog.

I'd have yelled at you because I don't want my dog to hurt yours. There are no exceptions to a leash law and your dog running could trigger prey drive or frustration in mine. 

While that may sound strict, I am sympathetic about your loss of control. I posted before about my veteran son who lost all of his composure when our GSD was knocked over by an off leash dog. It's a bad feeling to lose control and I'm sorry that this happened to you.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

umm, you don't need advice. why post?


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

I am glad that you only used your words on the lady. Good for you for getting back on your meds. I hope you do we'll on the medicine. My sister has the same thing and I wish she would get on meds.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

The dog would have reacted the same way whether Ozzy was leashed or not. He didn't react because Ozzy wasn't on a leash, the owner did. Would it have STILL been my fault that he slipped out of his collar if I DID have my dog on a leash?

Please enlighten me how I can play fetch with him on a leash without tying several 20 foot lines to him, then risk him injuring his neck by stepping on it while he's running full speed. Because I'd really like to know.

And because, DoggieDad, I wanted to rant. I wasn't aware every topic posted had to be a request for advice.

The dog park is over 20 minutes away. Not a drive I can afford right now to play fetch with Ozzy every single day, especially with gas prices going through the roof.
Not to mention, Ozzy can get hurt at the dog park. Easily. We don't go to the dog park anymore. Because of a boxer, as a matter of fact.

I'd rather risk paying a $250 fine for him being off-lead at the park by my house where I pretty much know he'll be safe than spend $100+ every month in gas JUST to take him to the dog park where he can get injured and I have to rush him to the vet and spend an arm and a leg to save his life. Or to have him cremated.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

doggiedad said:


> umm, you don't need advice. why post?


You didn't offer any advice - why did YOU post?


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

Konotashi said:


> The dog would have reacted the same way whether Ozzy was leashed or not. He didn't react because Ozzy wasn't on a leash, the owner did. Would it have STILL been my fault that he slipped out of his collar if I DID have my dog on a leash?
> 
> Please enlighten me how I can play fetch with him on a leash without tying several 20 foot lines to him, then risk him injuring his neck by stepping on it while he's running full speed. Because I'd really like to know.
> 
> ...


But here's the thing, the boxer's owner doesn't know Ozzy. I don't know that an unleashed dog is under the owner's control because a lot of times they aren't. When the boxer slipped his collar the owner had to worry about your dog as well as their own.

You may choose to pay the fine but your decision to allow your dog off leash impacts more than just you. I did not suggest that you play fetch on leash. I said that you shouldn't have an off leash dog in an on leash area. You don't want to take him to an off leash park because he may get injured but I --and other reactive dog owners--don't want to deal with loose dogs in a leash area. I have no way of telling at a glance that your dog is under voice control or trained. 

I enjoy your posts and your voice on this forum. This incident must have been very upsetting for you. You know that Ozzy is well trained with good recall and the boxer's owner was abrasive. In the park that I frequent, I know a few dogs that are off leash and focused on their owner but the majority of off-leash dogs that we encounter have clueless owners. I can't count how many times I've had a loose dog run up to us while the owner shouts, "He's friendly!" I've gotten very good at intercepting these dogs but it's not pleasant.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

To answer your question... I think they're just a popular breed and people don't realize the amount of energy they have and the amount of exercise and training they require. Every boxer I've ever been around have been like little wound up balls of energy.

Combine that amount of energy with a not so dog savvy owner who doesn't know how to train or handle a dog like that and you don't get a good end result.


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

When I teach a kid to drive it is all about offence not defence


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Our problem here is usually saint bernards. Riley was extremely reactive whenever he saw one because of an incident that happened when he was younger. Shasta's never had a problem as of yet and hopefully never will. Every saint bernard around here is usually dragging the owner around and behaving horribly so we try to stay out of their way.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Lucy Dog said:


> To answer your question... I think they're just a popular breed and people don't realize the amount of energy they have and the amount of exercise and training they require. Every boxer I've ever been around have been like little wound up balls of energy.
> 
> Combine that amount of energy with a not so dog savvy owner who doesn't know how to train or handle a dog like that and you don't get a good end result.


What's sad is Boxers are large game hunting dogs...these are working dogs...but people, like all breeds, have bred without thought except green and we now have bundles of energy with anxiety mixed in. I've seen some well bred Boxers. They are truly wonderful dogs with an off switch.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

The amount of times me and Hunter have been charged by out of control off leash dogs, I probably would have yelled even louder at you and been extra... creative with my language. Lol.

No offense to you meant by that, I just have zero tolerance for dogs charging my intact male. My dog has never charged another dog in his life, has a solid recall, and is leashed when I see another dog out of respect, and I expect the same curtsey from other dog owners.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

No experience with Boxers, with the exception of our neighbors who passed away when Rusty was about 6 months old. He was a lovely dog and left a good impression of the breed on me.

Take this with a grain of salt...reflect, take a look back at some of your threads. You seem to find yourself in conflict alot. Perception is everything. 

Public places where leashes are required regardless of how well a dog is trained is a no go. It does upset people who follow the rules.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Ozzy didn't charge - at the worst, I'd say it was a two-step trot. (Because he's a little priss and trots, haha).


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

If I feel like I overreact or doing something I am later embarrassed about, I have learned that there is no sense dwelling on it and making myself more upset. 
Learning from it is more important. So knowing what to do next time in a similar circumstance, and actually doing it, is learning and will make you feel better too.

In this case, figure out how you would want to react- maybe just ignore the person, leash Ozzy, and continue on your way. That way you have a plan on how to act next time and when you do follow your plan, you will feel like the better person.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

But, no matter what excuses or reasonings behind what happened, the truth is your little dog was off leash in an area that a leash is required. Nobody walking through the park with their ON leash dogs would know if your dog was good or not, all they know is they saw a little dog(or big dog, it doesn't matter) off leash away from you, the owner. They did not know that your dog would come back, I have seen many many off leash dogs who "are 100% recalled trained" run back to owner then take off again as the owner stood by.

As and example:If you are at a light and it turns green for you and you go and a car comes through the red light and hits you.. Doesn't matter if this driver has run the red light twenty times before and been safe. This time the broken law results in a wreck. You have every right to be furious at the driver who broke the law, even if they have run the same light a hundred times and been okay. Didn't work this time.

So, how was the lady to know your dog would return to you, you had your dog off leash in a public leashed park. Maybe the day before her dog had been attacked by a little off leash dog, you don't know that. It is not her responsibility to worry about your off lead dog because you can't afford to drive to the dog park.It is not her responsibility to know you would rather pay a fine than follow the rules.
Sorry, you are in the wrong in this situation. I would have been furious in this same situation. 
Also, I have an employee that has the same medical issues as you do. I feel it is her responsibility to keep herself up to date on her meds so it doesn't affect others around her. Again, it is not anyone elses responsibility but yours to follow the rules, keep yourself on your meds.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

It's a fun rant...probably nice to see other people's opinions of it. Live and learn, see the world from the other person's shoes. I think both owners over reacted to the situation that wasn't even that big of a deal. Neither dog got close to the other and no one was being aggressive for sure (boxer might have just been too energetic but friendly).

Like you have stated, you have a small dog that wouldn't hurt anyone. Well what if your small dog came up to my leashed GSD and my GSD decided to kill it? Would you really just stay calm and admit you were in the wrong for having an off-leash dog? Or is it 99% likely the police would be called and a bunch of my day would be wasted and my dog labeled as dangerous dog, possibly quarantined, possibly put down, who the **** knows with the justice system the way it is today?

I know from YOUR posts that you are different than most small dog owners, but I've met way too many that expect ME to keep their dog safe from my dog when they're breaking the rules (usually letting their dog in the big dog area). And of course everyone would think its the GSD's fault or the big dogs fault if a big dog kills a small dog...I mean human logic dictates that you shouldn't hurt/attack/kill things that are that much smaller than you. Well too bad that dog logic doesn't work that way (but 95% of people don't know that).

I get it...you called Ozzy back to you and he came back...I also get why you feel its alright for you to have him off leash in that area, I do the same thing at parks where I know I can get away with it. But the fact of the matter is that 99% of dogs (and even mine sometimes) won't be able to get called off...and that's what most of us should expect when we're out in public.

Anyways...I think its a fun thread, we all run into these situations in life where we over react and later on think about how dumb we acted. Hopefully no one's comments are too hurtful and we can all learn from these kinds of situations.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

i personally have not had much trouble with boxers but i have had people tell me that it is the only dog that their dog seems to have issues with? Really strange. Ive had like 10 people tell me that lol They are funny looking dogs.

Long time ago i was walking my dog on leash and a male and female boxer attacked my dog but she had no marks on her and the male had big cut on his tongue nnot sure if mine bit it or not. They just seem like big goofs. With their flat faces.

If i have to pick i just cant stand pit bull owners usually


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Konotashi said:


> The dog would have reacted the same way whether Ozzy was leashed or not. He didn't react because Ozzy wasn't on a leash, the owner did. Would it have STILL been my fault that he slipped out of his collar if I DID have my dog on a leash?
> 
> Please enlighten me how I can play fetch with him on a leash without tying several 20 foot lines to him, then risk him injuring his neck by stepping on it while he's running full speed. Because I'd really like to know.
> 
> ...




There has got to be other options for you. This is crazy and will probably give you more anxiety which will push you closer to a rage again.

I live in an area with very few off-leash options and we don't have a yard. So basically we don't take Molly off-leash. We do walk her a lot. Sometimes we will go to the tennis courts very early in the morning, close the doors and play in there off leash.

I really get annoyed when I go to an area that is supposed to be on-leash and there are people with off leash breaking the rules. I just want a leisurely walk and then if a dog runs over I have to worry about an unknown - will the dog be friendly or attack? Many times is works out well, but the point is I want a relaxing walk. Many times other dog owners will use a chuck-it right in front of us - Molly has a good prey drive, she wants to chase too. If you look at my previous posts, a few weeks ago I called the police on a woman who refused to leash her dog when asked.

You should look online for meet up groups with other dogs owners. You could make a friend and maybe they could drive you someplace.


----------



## GoSailGo (Sep 15, 2012)

The title of this thread makes me laugh. My fiance's last dog was a boxer...I'm marrying him for his heart not his brains. lol

I don't think I'd be mad if Ozzy charged us. He's pretty darn cute! BUT if it was a big aggressive dog I would be more concerned.


----------



## meldleistikow (Oct 24, 2011)

There are plenty of stupid dog owners in the world, no matter what breed. Actually, every person that I know that has a boxer is an excellent owner (including my father, brother-in-law, cousin, and good friend).


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I never claimed to be in the right. Thought I made it fairly clear, several times, that I know I was in the wrong.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Judging by the boxer's behavior, he had zero intentions of making friends. Lunch, maybe.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Konotashi said:


> I was at the park playing fetch with Ozzy when a woman walked by with her boxer.
> 
> Ozzy started making an advance toward him, but I immediately called him off. The moment I commanded him, he returned to me.
> The boxer started going nuts and slipped out of his collar, but the woman managed to keep him in place.
> ...


:hugs:IMHO you handled a very difficult situation well despite being bipolar and not taking meds!!! And NO, it wasn't your fault. You had Ozzy under your complete control which is what most juristrictions require of a dog owner. I don't know if the Boxer's owner was scared, or being just plain rude, or was an idoit to have lashed out at you like she did, but regardless of what caused her to behave in such a way, she was dead wrong.


----------



## Meeah'sMom (Sep 21, 2012)

I don't really know of any boxers to form an opinion of the breed. If Ozzy ran up to Meeah, she wouldn't be on the defense simply because of his size and demeanor. Ozzy wasn't barking or being confrontational at all. It seemed to me that this lady didn't have any trust or confidence in her dog's behaviour towards Ozzy , and was nerve wracked or scared. If a large dog ran up to us, I would be more concerned because Meeah is very social and friendly until another dog gets pushy or confrontational. She will not take any bull! 
Regarding your current condition and meds...I would think that more people would be more empathetic than critical and judgmental! Some of these comments were unbelievable! You reacted well. I would have gone off on that woman yelling at me like that!!


----------

